# Are all Poorboys products this good?



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well today i had the afternoon off and thought i would have a play outside seen as it was nice weather but cool. I bought Poorboys Blackhole a few weeks ago along with all my new Serious Performance gear. As i still haven't bought a new DA yet i thought i would give it ago. It was a breeze to apply and even more of a breeze to remove, and the results are brilliant! filled plenty of light swirls and did a fair bit of cleaning, and the extra gloss was a nice surprise. My question is are all the Poorboys products this good?


----------



## wingnut72 (Jan 6, 2008)

Black hole is my most used glaze. I used to top it with Nattys paste wax but now use FK1000P. Have quite a few poorboys products and have never been disappointed.


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

I topped it off with SP polymers sealant and a bit later a quick coat of SP spray wax im trying a few different combos doing about 4 cars regular at the minuet. SRP SP sealant and Meg #16 seams to work well too.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

most of the PoorBoys range is pretty good, but Black Hole is out on its own as the outstanding product in the range


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I love blackhole and nattys red - they go very well together too -


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Black hole is superb for hiding the swirls.
Didn't rate the wheel sealant myself much in my opinion


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

Benji471 said:


> Well today i had the afternoon off and thought i would have a play outside seen as it was nice weather but cool. I bought Poorboys Blackhole a few weeks ago along with all my new Serious Performance gear. As i still haven't bought a new DA yet i thought i would give it ago. It was a breeze to apply and even more of a breeze to remove, and the results are brilliant! filled plenty of light swirls and did a fair bit of cleaning, and the extra gloss was a nice surprise. My question is are all the Poorboys products this good?


nice to see another fan, how did you apply the blackhole? just a megs foam applicator?


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

sanchez89 said:


> nice to see another fan, how did you apply the blackhole? just a megs foam applicator?


I tried a microfibre pad and changed to a foam applicator which worked better, i really do rate this product one of the easiest products iv used.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

sanchez89 said:


> nice to see another fan, how did you apply the blackhole? just a megs foam applicator?


You should try it by machine mate, it's amazing!


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

RussZS said:


> You should try it by machine mate, it's amazing!


I would but the reason i bought it is because i still haven't bought a new DA.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> You should try it by machine mate, it's amazing!


DA or rotary?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've just got a bottle of this, can't wait to use it.

Can it be used after lime prime or is that also a glaze type product (I can't remember)?

I'm sure I've also read you can use blackhole between wax layers as well, this correct?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> DA or rotary?


Both, but DA seems to work a little better. It cleans quite well by machine, which it doesn't by hand.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> I've just got a bottle of this, can't wait to use it.
> 
> Can it be used after lime prime or is that also a glaze type product (I can't remember)?
> 
> I'm sure I've also read you can use blackhole between wax layers as well, this correct?


You could top Lime Prime with this as it would fill in some swirling and add a little depth to darker colours.

As for adding layers between wax layers - I guess you could, but it does contain cleaners (which using by DA will demonstrate), so it could remove some of your wax in theory. More oily glazes such as Megs #7, which is a pure Glaze, no cleaners is probably a better choice for layering with a wax...


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Both, but DA seems to work a little better. It cleans quite well by machine, which it doesn't by hand.


I don't disagree but i used a white microfibre applicator pad and after claying and polish the black hole still brought a lot of muck of the car so still has some good cleaning power by hand.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Benji471 said:


> I don't disagree but i used a white microfibre applicator pad and after claying and polish the black hole still brought a lot of muck of the car so still has some good cleaning power by hand.


That's good to know - I guess none of the cars I've used it on have ever been dirty enough for it to cleanse.

It also answers Pezza's question - it will almost certainly remove a wax layer if you tried to add on top of an LSP


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

RussZS said:


> That's good to know - I guess none of the cars I've used it on have ever been dirty enough for it to cleanse.
> 
> It also answers Pezza's question - it will almost certainly remove a wax layer if you tried to add on top of an LSP


Or you didn't work it long enough, i would agree it removed the wax that was on my car as i used it as a cleanser as well instead of using a dedicated cleanser.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've used it quite extensively, but only ever after machine polishing, or cleansing with something else, so that's probably all it is 

We have a Corsa courtesy car at the moment, so I'll test it on that tomorrow and see


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Might be giving it another whirl tomorrow on a lotus which i can say is Flipping filthy and swirl city.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> You could top Lime Prime with this as it would fill in some swirling and add a little depth to darker colours.
> 
> As for adding layers between wax layers - I guess you could, but it does contain cleaners (which using by DA will demonstrate), so it could remove some of your wax in theory. More oily glazes such as Megs #7, which is a pure Glaze, no cleaners is probably a better choice for layering with a wax...


It's not a problem if it removed the wax but I could wash the car and go straight to black hole if I just wanted to do a quick tidy up?  But then again you're suppose to clay before using a machine polisher so that would remove the LSP anyway


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Benji471 said:


> Well today i had the afternoon off and thought i would have a play outside seen as it was nice weather but cool. I bought Poorboys Blackhole a few weeks ago along with all my new Serious Performance gear. As i still haven't bought a new DA yet i thought i would give it ago. It was a breeze to apply and even more of a breeze to remove, and the results are brilliant! filled plenty of light swirls and did a fair bit of cleaning, and the extra gloss was a nice surprise. My question is are all the Poorboys products this good?


YES :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I vote YES too  Everything i have of theirs is excellent so far. Certainly a favourite company of mine.


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well i may have to purchase a few more Poorboys products then, any suggestions?? was thinking about there polishes coupled with a DAS-6??


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the Trim Restorer and Spray&Wipe.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

The other PB products I have are SSR 1, 2 & 2.5...I find these polishes very easy to work with. Natural look...I love this stuff, smells of marzipan!  The MF cloths and drying towels are very good as well :thumb:


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> The other PB products I have are SSR 1, 2 & 2.5...I find these polishes very easy to work with. Natural look...I love this stuff, smells of marzipan!  The MF cloths and drying towels are very good as well :thumb:


I was thinking of getting a sample of those polishes, and herd good things about there trim dressing's.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

natural look dressing leaves a nice matt finish after APC'ing interior plastics


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Then you might want to try the new sample kit. It contains four 120ml bottles of SSR1, SSR2, SSR2.5 and SSR3.

(BTW: almost forgot Natural Look, which smells great)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=365&idcategory=57


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Soepergrover said:


> Then you might want to try the new sample kit. It contains four 120ml bottles of SSR1, SSR2, SSR2.5 and SSR3.
> 
> (BTW: almost forgot Natural Look, which smells great)


Thanks that's the sample kit iv been looking at, i really like the results of SP trim and tyre dressing BUT, when i wash the car next it seams to go really sticky and all the muck sticks to it.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got most of their range, it's all pretty good I think. I prefer it to cg at the moment!


----------

